# Tomocerus sp (Silver Springtails)



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Wanted to start a thread on these new springs. I know a few here have gotten some cultures and would like to have a place to share best practices, etc. 

I just seperated my original culture into another, so we'll see how it goes!

Mike
Welcome to the home of


----------



## merk1_99 (Apr 19, 2009)

I keep Tomocerus. Never had good luck splitting a culture. I spray once a month and add a mushroom every other week. To feed them I just take the cover off the culture and put the whole culture in the viv for a day or two. I can not get them to reproduce like my small whites (forgot the sci name). Its too bad because they are a decent size and my newts and frogs would enjoy them.


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Splitting the culture seemed to work fine for us...Have plenty in each now, thinking about splitting them both again. I do spray quite a bit more often than once a month, and feed a lot more often as well with a variety of fish food, and yeast!! Still too soon to tell how I am going to like these!

Mike


----------



## John J M (Jul 30, 2021)

Silver / Gray / Black Springtail (Tomocerus sp.) care info


Here's some info about the large silver springtails (Tomocerus sp.) that I've started culturing this past year. They seem to do very well in captivity and may provide a great, easily cultured food source for small terrestrial amphibians which are able to feed on fruit flies or pinhead cricket...




www.caudata.org





Found this cultural information. I'm going to try one like this and another on clay. I also heard they enjoy rotten wood and I've made some flake soil too so I may entrain these in the clay as a part of the organic matter. Any update on your cultures? As you said these are a great size and worthy of some cultural efforts.


----------

